# Pressurized Filter for Sludges



## rusty (May 16, 2013)

First a lesson on gluing ABS, a light sanding to rough up the factory surface, then use a cleaning solvent before using the final solvent. Apply solvent to both surfaces to be glued together.

One the pieces are pressed into place, give your fitting 1/2 turn before the solvent sets, this final twist assures the solvent is spread evenly inside the joint, my last and final disclaimer is should you decide to build a pressurized filer do so at your own risk as there are many other considerations to be taken into factor.

I used brand new ABS which had never been stored outdoors exposed to UV rays, I never exceed 30 lbs air pressure which is regulated at the compressors air tank.

For filters I use those thick ones from the wine arts store and cut them to size, wet them to make them pliable before inserting them into the filter canister. I double up on the filter paper, the papers do a tremendous job. I just wished they were ashless.

ALWAYS BACK THE PRESSURE OFF THE REGULATOR BEFORE DISCONNECTING AIR LINE FROM THE FILTER


----------

